# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Preventing back pain

## Ronald8789

Lifting heavy weight can be occurred due to lifting heavy weight with poor posture and wearing a lack of supportive equipment. A poor posture can be the reason for overstressing muscles or joints that then become injured. Avoid these common mistakes https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/exercis...kes-and-fixes/ to improve the posture. Wearing a weightlifting belt can be helpful in supporting the back. It helps in decreasing the stress on the spine and prevent injuries, see its more benefits here https://www.aqfsports.com/blogs/news...ng-belts-guide

----------


## TommyBradlly

Thank you, this is very useful information!

----------


## TommyBradlly

I was fascinated by this topic, and I want to share my observations. Obviously, lower back pain is a common occurrence in the modern world, as most of us spend a large amount of time in a stationary sitting position. It is also interesting that now it affects not only the elderly due to age-related changes, but also more and more young people. Yes, and I'm no exception. Because it's my job, I put a lot of pressure on my back. And sometimes the pain in my lower back makes my life hell. I decided to do something, as my patience ran out. I studied a large body of information and formed my own version of dealing with low back pain. First, 2-3 times a week I attend massage sessions, 2 times a week I do yoga. But the most important component, frankly, is chiropractic sessions. Yes, now many are skeptical about this method, but it is effective, I assure you. I was initially in the group of skeptics, until I got acquainted with the information about pain relief. from my personal experience, I will say that it is worth a try. I am not a professional and I understand perfectly well that everything depends on the characteristics of the body. But why not try it?

----------


## michaeljh241

Cool! Thanks for the great information!

----------


## thekitchen

Thank you for sharing useful knowledge. It's great for this, Love it

----------


## frasheron

Thank you, this is very useful information! A knee brace is a special orthopedic product designed to reduce the risk of injury to the joint or accelerate its recovery by providing additional protection, warming action, fixing the knee joint and/or kneecap. The final goal is determined by the specific type of bandage.Depending on whether the joint is assessed as sick or healthy, bandages are divided into preventive and rehabilitative (therapeutic). I use a hooked knee brace and I have no problems with the joints.

----------


## Scooch

Good advice. I'd also had that strengthening your abs helps prevent back problems too. It's helped me a lot.

----------


## Stephen12

> Lifting heavy weight can be occurred due to lifting heavy weight with poor posture and wearing a lack of supportive equipment. A poor posture can be the reason for overstressing muscles or joints that then become injured. Avoid these common mistakes to improve the posture. Wearing a weightlifting belt can be helpful in supporting the back. It helps in decreasing the stress on the spine and prevent injuries, see its more benefits here Episode MOD APK


 When i do the push-ups, it causes pain in my right shoulder joint. It's not the muscle pain. i'm also taking caring of my posture during this time, but still, it's happening. Do you have any suggestions on it?

----------


## EleAd

Isn't it better to visit a doctor first? I think they'll know better what to do

----------


## mrbob

Lifting heavy weight is not only the reason causing back pain it is also caused by multiple things like I am a social influencer and I used to use too much phone all the time and sit in the wrong position which causes me lower back pain so I reduced my usage of phone and buy spotify monthly listeners this cause me to minimize my phone usage time.

----------


## timeing

Hi, I recommend you to install WhatsApp and use some mode to improve this messenger. In particular, you can try this yo whatsapp download. With the help of this mode, you will be able to further ensure the confidentiality of the conversation in the chat. Also FM WhatsApp APK is a modified version of WhatsApp Messenger,but also provides additional features not available in the original program, making instant messaging easier and simpler!
YO Whatsapp latste versie download 

Aero WhatsApp Download APK Latest Version

FM WhatsApp Download APK New Update

----------


## allmedscare

Make sure a proper posture while sitting on chair. Do some exercise regularly. Maintain a healthy weight.

----------

